# UK Spouse VISA - Timeline & Documents Required



## SMN (Jan 28, 2014)

My wife has recently been granted a spouse visa in Pakistan, we were really lucky to have the visa granted within 2 weeks of submitting the supporting documents. I think the key is to submit a comprehensive set of supporting documents but not to over do it by submitting irrelevant documents. 

Below is a timeline and a list of documents we submitted:

Timeline:

23/02/2014 - Online application submitted.
07/03/2014 - Gerry's visa centre appointment to submit supporting documents.
21/03/2014 - Received sms from Gerrys asking us to collect passport.
21/03/2014 - Collected Passport with visa.

Documents:

Printed our application form
Appendix 2
Applicant's passport 
Passport sized photos
Photocopy of applicant's CNIC card.

English Test certificate
TB test certificate

Photocopy of sponsor's passport
Sponsor Letter
Photocopies of sponsors passport to show entry/exit stamp to Pakistan.

Letter from employer
Employment contract
6 month's payslips
Letter from employer to confirm payslip authencity (as some payslips were electronic versions)
6 months bank statement to show incoming salary amounts.

Tenancy Agreement
Property Inspection Report (Costs £150 from an independant surveyor).
No objection letter from landlord to confirm he is happy for applicant to live in property.

Nikah Namah (marriage certificate) - in english and stamped by union council.
Photographs of wedding
Photographs of us after the wedding
Screenshots of whatsapp conversations (about 5-6 screenshots for each month)
Valentines card


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Other than Valentine's card, a sensible, streamlined application meeting all the requirements.
Well done.
In Pakistan, a lot of time is spent on verifications, including checking with employers, landlord, bank etc, so having the correct documents and meeting the requirements comfortably will expedite your application.


----------



## OOA (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello SMN,
First of all congrats on the visa, from your application it certainly looks like if you give complete and valid information your chances of getting a visa sooner is more probable.
I have been following your posts (not stalking honestly ) because i am in a sort of similiar position as you were a couple of months back in terms of accomodation. I want to know if you went ahead with the shared accomodation and the tennancy agreement you attached with the application was actually a lodgers agreement? Or did you got yourself a flat for the two of you? Please let me know as it will help me big time in making my decision om the accomodation grounds. Many thanks in advance and i hope rukhsati is soon  congrats again!


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Joppa may I ask I have a Urdu nikah nama as they call it, I have also now got the same Urdu nikah naama translated into English, do I need to get it stamped or anything, If so by who?


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Also I have another question, I have whatsapp conversation which I have print screen however they don't exactly show the date it just shows last seen and on the convos shows the time that's all. Also some are private convos would I still have to send them. 

I mostly used phone as a means of contact as where my wife lives there not fast enough internet connection for Skype or for email and facebook etc. only some whatsapp convos which don't have dates on. please help

please help, JOPPA OR ANY SENIOR..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Attach approximate dates to your record before submitting.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Well done SMN. I hope we have success like you and we don't have to wait too long. We applied last week and I'm so nervous already!

QBOY1 - Our nikkah namah was attested by the local Union Council and it was attested by the foreign affairs ministry (don't think this is necessary though). My husband also applied for a NADRA marriage certificate and we included that with our application also.

I hope that helps.


----------

